# Dust Collection System



## Strohman (Jun 1, 2017)

We bought a new house 2 years ago and it came with a wonderful 2 car garage. The previous owner did some woodworking himself and had a small dust collection system on 1 wall. It was a kit from Wood River and it's all clear plastic tubing with 4 blast gates. It only runs in a straight line on 1 wall, but it is useful.

My question is, does this clear plastic tubing create static electricity the same way PVC does? I have read all about the dangers of pvc in dust collection systems and I want to know is this will be a problem for me or not.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

There are lots of opinions in WWW about this topic. 
Here is my opinion -

*For commercial operation: *
National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) requires pipes and duct be constructed of metal and be grounded and that non conductive pipe or duct work should not be used per NPFA 77 (Recommended Practice on Static Electricity). NFPA 77 also covers the use of flexible hose and requires flexible hose to have an internal wire which contacts the metal fittings and makes a good connection.

*For home shop operation:*
Wood magazine posted a reference from Wood Central that provides a scientific explanation on static electricity. I agree with author (Rob Cole) on dangers of static in dust collection at home.

Suggest you read the Wood Central web page and draw your own conclusion, and need for any adjustments to your dust collection system.

Cheers!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There's probably different types of clear plastic, but the stuff I've seen has the same static issues as PVC. It's also my belief that the static is no big deal, other than personal comfort….at least in a hobbyist shop. This is an ongoing and sometimes lively debate, so you'll have to weigh the opinions and take a side.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you CaptainKlutz for posting the two links. They should be required reading for everyone with dust collection pipe.


----------

